# Facebook is not showing online members in group chat.. !! why ??



## kool (Apr 26, 2012)

Earlier facebook was showing online members at the top in *group chat* list but from last few days the list is not visible. Chat option is still available but the list is not there. What might be the problem? Is this bug from Facebook or any extra changes required in the group settings?


----------



## kool (May 2, 2012)

kool said:


> Earlier facebook was showing online members at the top in *group chat* list but from last few days the list is not visible. Chat option is still available but the list is not there. What might be the problem? Is this bug from Facebook or any extra changes required in the group settings?


somebody reply plzz..


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2012)

Looks like FB screwed up again! 

OR, I think they have done something "right" this time. Since, it maybe a matter of privacy concerns. Deal with it!


----------

